# How do you carry those heavy locks ?



## draikin (9 Jul 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm totally new to cycling. I just bought a Kryptonite U lock + cable and I found those surprisingly heavy. How do most people carry these things ? Do they have them in a backpack ?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (9 Jul 2012)

Usually on a clip attached to the frame or in a backpack as you mentioned.
Lock n bracket shown ere... http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kryptonite-...tonite_New_York_3000_Bike_D_Lock-Black/Yellow


----------



## MrJamie (9 Jul 2012)

Best to mount them to the frame if you can, id hate to have my Abus Granit bouncing around bruising up my back 

I find the best place to mount them is on the seat tube, on the non-drive side of the bike, positioned like a "U" alongside the seat tube and the seat stays, plenty of room to not interfere with the pedals and leaves your bottle cages clear.


----------



## Pauluk (9 Jul 2012)

I don't need them when I'm out or for my commute so I don't have that problem. I just use them to lock my bikes to a secure point in the garage. If I did need them when I was out, then I suppose I would carry them in a pannier or backpack.


----------



## Ian Cooper (9 Jul 2012)

I keep mine on the clip that came with it - it attaches to the frame, so I put it on the top tube, so that it hangs down in the trianglular void between the seat tube and the down tube.


----------



## middleagecyclist (9 Jul 2012)

If i'm using the Abus Granite it goes in a pannier. If im out for a pleasure ride I don't bother with a lock. Most of the time i'm commuting though so the bike goes inside with me at work and I have a lock which stays there.


----------



## MrJamie (9 Jul 2012)

You can see on this picture where I keep mine, it keeps the bottle cages clear, its very secure being up against the seat tube and seat stays, comes on and off the bike easily too. Its well clear of the crank and doesnt get in the way of my leg at all. It kinda fits in the space the deraillieur does on the other side. Two friends have since put their Kryptonite locks in the same configuration


----------



## MacB (9 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> You can see on this picture where I keep mine, it keeps the bottle cages clear, its very secure being up against the seat tube and seat stays, comes on and off the bike easily too. Its well clear of the crank and doesnt get in the way of my leg at all. It kinda fits in the space the deraillieur does on the other side. Two friends have since put their Kryptonite locks in the same configuration
> 
> 
> > that's really helpful, I've been trying to puzzle how to fit one to my sons new bike without having to remove both bottle cages. It's such a simple solution and one of those that seems obvious once someone points it out....thanks


----------



## HovR (9 Jul 2012)

I never got on with my Kryptonite D-lock frame mount.. It caused the lock to rattle about horribly, so when I want to use that lock I'll either put it in the panniers or a backpack if the panniers aren't fitted.

Luckily I don't need a big lock on my commute, so I only use the D-lock when going to the shops or town, in which case I'll probably have the panniers fitted or be wearing a backpack anyway.


----------



## MrJamie (9 Jul 2012)

MacB said:


> that's really helpful, I've been trying to puzzle how to fit one to my sons new bike without having to remove both bottle cages. It's such a simple solution and one of those that seems obvious once someone points it out....thanks


 Cheers  Where the lock sits against the seat stay near the rear brake, i put one of those little rubber strips leftover from something or other fixed with black electrical tape, incase the lock would bang against the frame but i dont think it does anyway. Obviously its important to mount it high enough onto the seatstay that in the offchance the mount got loose it couldnt get knocked into the spokes 

You can twist both the mount and the clip on most D locks to make it more flush against the frame, so it doesnt hang out too far - mines kinda perpendicular, but on the kryptonites we had to twist them so the mount was facing 45 degrees more towards the front, if that makes sense


----------



## MacB (9 Jul 2012)

Yep I'd noted you'd put some frame protection on the seatstay and mounting it high enough to use the stay to stop it swinging in is a great idea as well. I'm going to go and have an experiment in the garage, I have one Kryptonite U-lock with a flex cable, the Orange not Yellow model, or one of them, 3000 or something.

If this works out I may well buy some spare mounting brackets for the various bikes.

I don't suppose anyone knows which of their universal mounts is the best to buy? there seems to be 3 options on the Kryptonite website and none of them very well explained.


----------



## bobcat (9 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> You can see on this picture where I keep mine, it keeps the bottle cages clear, its very secure being up against the seat tube and seat stays, comes on and off the bike easily too. Its well clear of the crank and doesnt get in the way of my leg at all. It kinda fits in the space the deraillieur does on the other side. Two friends have since put their Kryptonite locks in the same configuration
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10796


MrJamie, I like your saddle bag, who makes them? I have been looking at carradice bags but I like to have options!


----------



## MrJamie (9 Jul 2012)

bobcat said:


> MrJamie, I like your saddle bag, who makes them? I have been looking at carradice bags but I like to have options!


Its a Carradice SQR Tour  http://www.wiggle.co.uk/carradice-sqr-tour-bag-including-sqr-bracket/ Wiggle have been out of stock since I ordered mine a year ago and took 3 months to get it. Its quite a good price though if you consider it comes with the mount and bracket. 

Its a good design, very aerodynamic hiding behind my thighs, but it needs a lot of space to get on and off the bike without squeezing the bag a little. Mines fine with clothes etc in, but if its packed full i have to empty it before I unclip it and thats a large frame in the picture still hardly any clearance above the mudguard, although im quite short legged for 6'2, like a gorilla


----------



## Orange (9 Jul 2012)

I used to stick mine in my rucksack - making sure it was on the far side of my work clothes and towel roll. Didn't really notice the extra weight.

But now I use one of these: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/hiplok/v150-wearable-chain-lock-ec028640 and just wear it as a belt while riding.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2012)

leave the locks at work , there under cover in the bike shed and i do not leave the commuter anywhere else.
Local shopkeeprs know me by now i hope and let me leave the bike in sight in the shop .


----------



## defy-one (9 Jul 2012)

My lbs mounted mine the same way as Mr Jamie. I've adopted on all my bikes since. Wish i could find some brackets though?


----------



## MacB (9 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> My lbs mounted mine the same way as Mr Jamie. I've adopted on all my bikes since. Wish i could find some brackets though?


 
http://www.parker-international.co.uk/19882/Kryptonite-EZ-mount-Universal-U-lock-Mounting-Kit.html

they do all the various Kryptonite brackets.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2012)

I use the kryptonite bracket and frame mount it like this:


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2012)

Carry my lock?
Nah, i leave at least one at either end of my commuter.


----------



## Holdsworth (10 Jul 2012)

I use a single Kryptonite mini D-lock for securing my bike. It is a fair weight but I just sling it in my panniers along with the rest of my kit. If not carrying panniers I'll use my rack top bag instead. I on't want the hassle associated with frame brackets.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Jul 2012)

I leave mine at work on the cycle rack.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I leave mine at work on the cycle rack.


I used to leave a heavier lock at a previous work and take a lighter lock for nipping into shops etc. My heavy lock was left in a tamper proof location though.


----------



## Cush (15 Jul 2012)

I had / have the same problem, the Dawes Nomad is fitted with Tubus Logo Rack, these will not allow a rack pack and panniers to be carried on the top rail, so the lock a Kryptonite New York had to be carried on the top of the rack. I dont like Bungie cords but I had some industrial strength Velcro straps from B&Q that I used for another job last year, re-cycled these and they have done the job but I am using four .


----------



## draikin (26 Jul 2012)

Thanks a lot for your answers. I'll first give a try to the brackets I think.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jul 2012)

x2 Abus Granit X-Plus long D locks in one pannier.
x1 Motorcycle heavy thick chain and padlock in the other.

Heavy but I can leave my bike in town being fairly sure it will be there when I return after work.


----------



## MrJamie (27 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> x2 Abus Granit X-Plus long D locks in one pannier.
> x1 Motorcycle heavy thick chain and padlock in the other.
> 
> Heavy but I can leave my bike in town being fairly sure it will be there when I return after work.


Do you lock the bike up or just rely on thieves not being able to ride off with that much weight?


----------



## lordloveaduck (27 Jul 2012)

I have an Abus Chain, just wrap it round my waist.
It's loose now i have lost wait (YAY) but it's easier to carry this way.


----------

